# Shrink Film for window insulation



## basswidow (Dec 6, 2010)

A buddy at work told me he did his windows so I was curious and bought 2 packs of Duck Brand from Walmart.  

Put the double stick tape up, then the plastic sheets,  hit it with a hair dryer to even it out, and I am already VERY impressed with how much warmer it makes the house.  I did the windy side today and will hit the rest of the windows during the week.

Fairly cheap fix for window draft.  My house has Anderson windows and is barely 5 years old, though they must be a cheap grade.  They are cold and when the wind blows strong (as it usually does in NNJ), you can see the blinds move.
Anyone else use shrink film on their windows?


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 6, 2010)

Used to use it in our apartment before we moved.  Cheap & it works well. Takes a while if you're doing many openings & a bit tricky to get all the wrinkles & waves out.  If you plan to use it for many years you may want to look into making interior storms out of lexan or similar just for ease of install & appearance.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 6, 2010)

I used them for a few years and they worked well.  Just make sure the double sided tape is applied for the recommended time before installing the plastic on.  I did a replacement window project with Andersens and have never looked back.  I use plastic over the back mudroom door glass that will eventually be replaced.  Just curious with your windows, if the windows are closed and locked, they should work great.  Use a tape measure to make sure that the side jambs on the inside were not bowed out during installation causing gaps.  Take 4 or 5 measurements from side to side and compare the figures.  On the outside window frame, measure from upper left to bottom right corner, then measure upper right to lower left corner.  The number should be the same.  If not, the window is not square in the openings and you will get air leaks.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 6, 2010)

My windows say anderson on them. They are double pane aluminum framed nice windows.  When the wind is blowing, you can hear the window blinds move.   I should have storms made up where I could pull the screens each year and put in storms.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you the original owner? Any chance of a warranty claim either way?  With windows that new it's worth a little investigating to see where & how the air is getting in. Either the install was bad, weatherstripping of the window is failing, house settling putting the frames out of square, or the windows were just that poorly built.  Would hate to see the insulated units loose their seal due to other problems & you get stuck replacing them.


----------



## mpcm (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a couple of old bay windows that I am looking to do this on, they are basically 4x4 grids (96" wide, and slightly less tall). The glass is newer, but very thin and clearly a replacement for older glass at some point in the past. Only the upper left and right corner windows open, so I can basically seal them in four columns... but I also have 2 cats. One who won't care, and one who likes to help with everything.

Thoughts on sturdier interior-storm-like window material. I can put together frames, but I wasn't sure what I should be going for in terms of plastics... perhaps the thin stuff is just as strong in terms of cat claws?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2010)

I have double pain newer window's very windy where I am at. We (should say her) Line all the drapes and curtain's with fleece. Big difference.


----------



## semipro (Dec 7, 2010)

This thread may interest you guys.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/56897/
There's a link to where you can buy the shrink plastic in bulk in there somewhere.

Edit: Actually, this post has the link for bulk shrink wrap.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/29984/P15/
It will probably be of interest to those reading this thread also.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the links Semipro.


----------



## Fi-Q (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a brand new house with new double pane energy star low E window..... so I hope I don'T need the wrap.... but I have been using it in my rv (Wich as single oane window) for fall / winter camping and it'S making a HUGES diffences, and it was cheaper than trading my rv for a high dollar real 4 season rig.....

Very usefull stuff


----------



## heatwise (Dec 8, 2010)

we use large pieces of bubble wrap to add insulation to a thin door with windows and to beef up the r factor on windows we dont need to look out of . our main floor bathroom is on a corner so 2 walls are cold and one has a window. this realy insulates and stops the drafts. we got the pieces for free and they are like new.  pete


----------



## basswidow (Dec 8, 2010)

I was concerned about losing the view out my windows, but once you hit this stuff with the hair dryer - the wrinkles come out and it's clear.  We can see out just fine.  

Gonna hit the rest of my windows this weekend - it's making a big difference.

I really don't think there is a problem with the mechanics of the windows.  They operate well and do not appear to be out of plum.  I do thing that when the window lock is closed it kind of gaps the window some - maybe that lets some air in.  We just get alot of winter wind and these windows could use some storms windows.

Oh yeah,  Semipro:  I checked that site and I actually got the Duck kits at walmart for $ 9.99 and it looks to be the same amount as the $ 11 - 13  ones listed.  Includes double sided tape, alcohol wipes, and two rolls,  enough to do 10 windows.  That's a dollar a window,  so you can't be that.  I'll just take it down come spring - until I can afford to buy some storm windows.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 8, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> A buddy at work told me he did his windows so I was curious and bought 2 packs of Duck Brand from Walmart.
> 
> Put the double stick tape up, then the plastic sheets,  hit it with a hair dryer to even it out, and I am already VERY impressed with how much warmer it makes the house.  I did the windy side today and will hit the rest of the windows during the week.
> 
> ...



Started using it yrs ago, good stuff. BTW, i also have Anderson double hung. Never again


----------



## dswitham (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread brought back memories of when we first moved into our home, picture old farmhouse with little maintenance done in 70 years. We moved in during August and come September I knew I had to do something about the windows as we couldn't afford to replace them yet. So I bought a bunch of that plastic for windows and proceeded to do all the windows that were accessible to us. With one of the first storms that came you could hear the window panes rattling when the wind blew. I was very thankful that we had put the plastic on. The only problem came when there was a very bad storm, all of a sudden you could hear pops at the windows on the north side of the house. The wind blew so hard that it popped the plastic right off the double side tape and you could feel the breeze blowing in just as if you had the windows open.  :-S Thankfully I knew where the roll of duct tape was and that fixed the problem.  Let's just say I was very thankful when we replaced the windows.


----------



## fire_man (Dec 9, 2010)

Our local New England News Channel tested the Duck Insulation. Here is the link:

http://www.necn.com/pages/landing?blockID=359888


----------



## Vic99 (Dec 9, 2010)

Works pretty well.  I double up the tape on the sides and bottom of the window.  Two rows 1/2 apart minimizes failure.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 10, 2010)

I've also used the plastic film kits before but only on widows that I needed to do for a season or two.  The suggestion of doubling up the tape is a good one as mine usually managed to unstick themselves in a spot or two before spring time.  For a more long lasting solution, acrylic indoor storms fastened with velcro or magnetic and steel tapes work great. I'm currently using these on my velux roof windows and one bathroom window that leaks a little.   More window ideas here:

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#WindowTreatments


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey folks,

I dont have leaks around my windows but still feel cold seemingly radiating off them because they are old double-pane glass. Is this window insulation good for leaky windows or would they be useful for me to? And can you use it for each door in a sliding glass door?


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 14, 2010)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> I dont have leaks around my windows but still feel cold seemingly radiating off them because they are old double-pane glass. Is this window insulation good for leaky windows or would they be useful for me to? And can you use it for each door in a sliding glass door?



It will do something for you. It creates another air-pocket kinda like adding another pane of glass.  It isn't gonna be like installing top quality triple pane windows or anything, but should be good for around another R-1, which sounds like nothing except that normal double-pane windows (no low-e coatings, no Argon fill) are only around R-2.
On the sliding glass door it won't help air sealing obviously, but the only problem I see is whether the seals rubbing when opened/closed will pull up the edges of plastic.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 15, 2010)

i use the 3m stuff from home depot. getting ready to do it this week been putting it off but ts worth it. i got on the trim directly over the whole window.


----------



## amellefson (Feb 3, 2011)

Kind of an old thread but it is relevant all winter.  I use the 3m brand every year on 55 year old windows.  Works very well.  I tried the Duck brand one year cause it was cheaper.  For my money the 3m it clearer plastic and stronger tape.  I usually catch the 5 window kit with a 5 dollar rebate.  

Tony

PS  get a heat gun, not a hair dryer.  Used a heat gun this year but I went a little crazy.  Now two months later some of it has seperated.  Opps.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife got this for our windows and it made a major difference. I also sealed the attec hatch in with this stuff and I believe that has also made a big difference


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 11, 2011)

I used to use the 3M brand back in the day. Nothing else worked as well, which is pretty typical for any market that 3M competes in.

Don't need the stuff these days, thank goodness.


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2011)

Good products for sure. We used them for about 10 yrs on our windows. To save money I would use the superior 3M double-stick tape with the less expensive frostking or equiv. shrink plastic.


----------



## Renaissance (Feb 11, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Good products for sure. We used them for about 10 yrs on our windows. To save money I would use the superior 3M double-stick tape with the less expensive frostking or equiv. shrink plastic.



Good plan.  The tape in the FK kit is awful.  I've thoroughly cleaned both painted drywall and wood and it doesn't stick to either very well.  It wouldn't even hold the film before shrinking.  I've used 3M kits in the past and they do work very well.  The tape is top notch and the film shrinks drum-tight.


----------

